# Opinions on these dogs?



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Hard to tell w/o correctly stacked conformation photos, but their color is nice, and they look well proportioned.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

From what I can tell, I think they look nice. Not conformation material, but a lot nice than most poodles you see put there, at least in my area. It’s hard to tell on the pictures if their backs are too long or not, though. Do you have pictures standing up, from the side ?

Their grooms are adequate too, and not looking bad at all.


----------

